# Glockaholic



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

3 Reds went to the range last night with her best friend. Tuesday night was ladies night at the range, and the friend wanted to get some training on how to shoot her Bersa T380. 

The guy behind the counter was thrilled to help them. He took them into the class room and showed them proper stance, grip, etc. He knew 3 Reds could shoot, so she mostly watched.

Then they went to the range. He was a big guy, and couldn't really wrap his hands around a Bersa, plus, he's been trying to sell us on Glocks for a year now.

Out comes the Glocks. The friend still struggling with her aim. He hands the Glock to 3 Reds. Bullseye at 9 feet. Bullseye again. Before she finished the first magazine, he's jumping up and down, excited. Every time she shoots, she hears "same whole!" Then she moves the target out to 21 feet. Same performance.

He's trying to sell her on the Glock she's been shooting when she pulls out her Bersa .380, and repeats her performance. One small oval in the center of the target (and five outliers). Doesn't matter if the target is at 9 feet or 21 feet. 

He's still pushing Glocks, but had to admit that it didn't much matter what gun she shot. :smt071






hmmm ...


I guess I better be good. :smt083

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know what it is as a lot of shops and such push Glocks. There must be some extra money in it if they sell so many or something. Sounds like 3Reds has come a long ways with her shooting in a short time. That's good. Good luck to all.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Wandering man: Sir; congratulation to 3 Reds.

She has something that fits; she's comfortable; and practiced; 
Good job.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

I chuckle every time I read about Glock Guys/Gals trying to convert the world over to their guns. You'd think they were getting kickbacks from Gaston himself for their efforts. :lol:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

If you have the knowledge to shoot a handgun, basic marksmanship will carry over to ANY handgun. After that it becomes personal preference for fit/grip, size, weight, dependability, cost, etc.
3 cheers for 3 Reds for a job well done. Speaks volumes for the person that put the knowledge in her head to begin with.


----------

